# Paid $.999 for gas today...



## rjf7g (Dec 6, 2008)

...at Martin's in Waynesboro, VA.  The price was $1.499 and I had $.50 in grocery discounts.  I am really picky about cutting off the pump at a nice round figure (my Grandfather owned a gas station and when we "helped," this was one of his rules) and that is dang hard to do when gas is $4.50 a gallon.  Tonight I has to pull the trigger three more times!


----------



## utmtman (Dec 7, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...

Jolly good show jolly good.   Thats what I like about safeway, smiths, and other such grocery stores that give discounts based on amount of purchase.   I tend to get a lot of 10 cent discounts which sure makes it nice.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...

I sure wish it would move South, GAS is still pushing around 1.67 up to  2.05 a gallon at some stations. But why would anyone pay 2.05 p.g. for gas when they could drive a few blocks and get it for 1.67 p.g


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 7, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...

You lucky folks.  I'm still paying $2.59 for diesel in Texas.  I thought Texas would be cheaper since they pump it and refine it.  Not so.

Cheapest diesel so far was in NM.  It was $2.22/gal.    It still beats $5.09 last July in Washington. :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 7, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...

Well, I just filled my car with regular for 1.299 in Roanoke, Va.  I saw 1.289, but that was an off brand, I filled with Exxon.   The best price for Diesel is 2.499 and that is just west of Bedford.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...

well it's 1.31 here in TN ,, some areas are 1.20 ,, but i have heard that ,, by the first of the yr it will be down to 1.00 or less :O ,,, but where it goes after that ,, none of us will know


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 7, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...



> H2H1 - 12/7/2008  11:09 AM
> But why would anyone pay 2.05 p.g. for gas when they could drive a few blocks and get it for 1.67 p.g



I live in Greenwood, VA (close to Crozet) and work east of here in Charlottesville but tend to do all of my shopping (unless it is something I can pick up after work or during lunch) "over the (Afton) mountain" in Waynesboro.  Comparing BP stations (I have a card that gives a rebate), the prices are typically cheapest in Waynesboro, $.30 more in Charlottesville and $.10 more than that in Crozet.   Amazing.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 7, 2008)

RE: Paid $.999 for gas today...

Diesel at Gulfport, MS is $2.41 at the Kangaroo stations on 49 South of I-10.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 7, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...

1.55 for regular cheapest price at the pump I have seen in Alabama in this area. DL you got to remember you are paying royality to Tex when in Texas.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...

So that why it cost more in Texas, dang Tex getting royalty on gas. no wander he not working anymore and is able to travel more. I guess Jim is getting his share as well. JK YA'LL. ENJOY WHILE WE CAN, IT WILL GO BACK UP, AND FASTER THAN IT CAME DOWN


----------



## Paul235 (Dec 8, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...



Today: 


Wasilla, Ak $2.59 for regular..........$3.59 for winter diesel.......

And you think we have high fuel prices!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 8, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...

The announcer on Texas radio today said diesel is higher because of the EPA mandated low sulfur diesel we have to use now.  Oh boy, I'm doing my part to stop the Global Warming that the liberal scammers are doing their best to perpetuate at the cost of our liberty. :angry:


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 8, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...

I still want a horse...........


----------



## krautdog (Dec 9, 2008)

RE: Paid $.999 for gas today...

gotta love the grocery discounts, the Giant Eagle stores here in NorthEast Ohio are offering .20 off on every $50.00 spent, my wife filled up our van last week and it cost us nothing, the discount was equal to the price per gallon.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Re: Paid $.999 for gas today...

Dang what a break you got. Gas here in my home town is now hanging around $1.59, not bad, but wish it hang around until spring so I can really enjoy it more.


----------

